# Komplettes Bootfaehiges Backup? (Mirror!?)



## Suchfunktion (24. April 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen Ubuntu 5.10 "BB" Server.
Dieser Server soll "gemirrored" oder "gebackuped" (denglisch  ) werden.

Es soll eine der folgenden beiden Moeglichkeiten gegeben sein:
1.) Es wird ein komplettes backup erstellt und dann wiederverwendbar gepackt werden (mein Favorit!)
*oder*
2.) Das ganze System soll komplett auf eine andere Festplatte gespiegelt werden,
so dass im notfall nur die festplatte ausgetauscht werden muss. (Aber halt KEIN Raid.)

Das Backup/die Spiegelung sollte am besten taeglich durchgefuehrt werden.
Dabei soll wie gesagt ALLES gesichert werden, um eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystem ausschliessen zu koennen.

Als Backupmedien stehen folgende Dinge zur Verfuegung:
- DVD
- CD (bisschen zu klein!?  )
- Zweite interne Festplatte (unfreiwillig, denn Zweck verfehlt wenn der Server mal runterfaellt und komplett schrott ist.)
- Externe Festplatte
- Sekundaerer Rechner der die Sicherung durchfuehrt
- ...

Sucht euch was aus  
Natuerlich ist es mir am liebsten, wenn das Backupmedium dann nicht im selbigen Computer "verbaut" ist, wie der Server selber, denn das waere bei einem "Unfall" (Feuer, Herunterfallen, usw.) definitiv "Zweck Verfehlt. Sitzen, Sechs!"

Am wichtigsten ist, dass die Ausfallzeit minimiert wird und die Sicherungen schnell erstellt werden koennen, da mit diesem Server das Netzwerk ueberwacht wird, was ziemlich 'ernst' werden koennte, wenn es stundenlang unbewacht vor sich her Netzwerkelt.
Es handelt sich dementsprechend um einen lokalen Server, welcher lediglich das lokale Netzwerk ueberwacht.

Fuer den Fall dass Backups gemacht werden, brauche ich dann natuerlich auch eine Moeglichkeit, das Backup wieder einzuspielen 
(Wird logischerweise bei einem mirror nicht benoetigt. Aber ich wuerde halt ein Backup vorziehen, da Backups meistens nicht so viel Speicherplatz einnehmen.)


Danke schonmal fuer Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2006)

Was spricht denn gegen ein RAID? Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Hardware-Loesung sein.
SoftRAID funktioniert mit Linux wunderbar. Hatte es auch mal eine Weile laufen.
Das Problem bei Programmen wie z.B. PartImage (sehr schickes Tool) ist, dass damit kein Backup vom laufenden System gemacht werden kann/sollte.
Allgemein sollte eine Partition waehrend dem Backup maximal read-only gemountet sein und das auch nur wenn es wirklich noetig ist.
Falls Du ueber's Netz sichern willst waere vielleicht Amanda eine Idee, aber damit wirst Du auch keine Spiegelung der Festplatte erreichen sodass Du beim Ausfall nur austauschen musst.
Also, viele Worte wenig Sinn: Wenn Du wirklich im Bedarfsfall einfach nur die Platte austauschen willst rate ich Dir zu einem RAID. Alle anderen mir bekannten Techniken um ein vollstaendiges Backup zu erhalten wuerden den Systembetrieb unterbrechen, auch wenn es nur fuer ein paar Minuten ist.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. April 2006)

Hi.
Mit SoftwareRaid habe ich keine Erfahrungen bisher,
ich weiss nur dass es bei der Installation von einigen Distro's moeglich ist, zu verwenden.
(Debian, etc.)

Also einfach Platte rein, und bei der Installation SoftwareRaid aktivieren!?
Naja, okay.

Also Hardware-RAID ist aus dem grund ausgeschlossen, dass ich diese uralte Moepel-Festplatte gaaanz sicher kein zweites Mal habe und somit ein Raid nur 'erschwert' moeglich ist. Soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. April 2006)

Theoretisch sollte so ein SoftRAID auch nach der Installation moeglich sein, vor allem ein Spiegel.
Dann muss halt beim ersten Mal ein wenig mehr gearbeitet werden da ja erstmal alles soweit kopiert werden muss. Den RAID also schon bei der Installation zu haben ist da natuerlich besser.
Ich werd mal schauen was genau alles im Falle des Ausfalles der ersten Platte unternommen werden muss um das System danach wieder zu booten und Dir dann hier ein paar Infos und/oder Links hinterlassen.
Mit einem Spiegel hatte ich damals naemlich nicht gearbeitet, ich hatte ein Stripe.

Dieser Artikel ist zwar schon etwas aelter, aber es duerfte sich im Grunde nicht viel geaendert haben.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. April 2006)

Hi,

danke erstmal fuer den Link.
Wieder was dazu gelernt


----------

